# Danish Admiral Fired



## tomahawk6 (28 Nov 2008)

http://ekstrabladet.dk/nyheder/samfu...cle1090991.ece (in Danish)

The Danish officer, rear admiral Torben Ørting Jørgensen, is highly decorated and known to be very outspoken. According to the Danish newspaper Ekstra Bladet, he has bluntly expressed his unmoderated opinions to his superiors on a number of occasions, which made the generals see red.

Rear admiral Jørgensen is currently staying at his home in the US and hasn’t been allowed to return to NATO ACT for two months. According to Ekstra Bladet’s sources, this would never have turned into a disciplinary case in Denmark, but especially the US generals in NATO are very keen on discipline and respecting ranks. The Danish MoD is currently trying to figure out what to do but are out of principle never commenting on personnel cases.

Torben Ørting Jørgensen is one of four brothers that all have impressive careers. Troels Ørting Jørgensen is former Chief of Operations with the Danish Security and Intelligence Service and is currently in an executive position with Interpol. Thomas Ørting Jørgensen is a former A.P. Moller – Maersk executive and Tim Ørting Jørgensen is Group Executive Director at Arla Foods.

The NATO headquarters in Virginia is called Allied Command Transformation (ACT). It's vision is to be "NATO's leading agent for change; enabling, facilitating and advocating continuous improvement..."


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Nov 2008)

There may be a Canadian element in this story.

*Danish admiral sent home from NATO*
http://politiken.dk/newsinenglish/article604877.ece


> A Danish Rear-Admiral serving with NATO in the US has been sent home for answering back.
> 
> NATO's Headquarters in Norfolk, Virginia. One of the Danish Navy’s most senior officers has been dismissed from NATO offices in Virginia in the United States, according to Ekstra Bladet.
> 
> ...



http://www.act.nato.int/content.asp?pageid=301 ACT Command Group which includes the Chief of Staff, Cdn LGen Jan Arp   (_I remember him from Germany and Rwanda_)

http://www.act.nato.int/content.asp?pageid=302 Link to Transformation Directorate in which RAdm Joergensen is was one of two ACOSs under the DCOS Transformation, a USAF LGen.  There are other DCOS and ACOSs in other directorates so this Danish admiral is not as high in the chain of command as the article indicates though he is fairly high on the food chain.

http://www.act.nato.int/biography.asp?itemid=2058


> Rear Admiral Torben Joergensen
> Royal Danish Navy
> Assistant Chief of Staff, Capabilities
> 
> ...


----------

